# KVM Switch 4K 144Hz für 2 Monitore



## 17indebt (6. August 2022)

Hi zusammen,

ich baue derzeit mein Büro zwecks mehr Home-Office um. Dazu wollte ich mir einen KVM-Switch zulegen, um meine zwei Monitore (1x 4K 144Hz und 1x 2K 144Hz) + Peripherie für die Arbeit nutzen zu können.

Ich habe einen Gaming PC mit einer RTX3080 die 3xDP und 1x HDMI hat.
Mein Arbeitslaptop hat 1x HDMI und 1x USB-C.

Bisher habe ich nur diese Switch auf Amazon gefunden:



			https://www.amazon.de/CKL-DisplayPort-Computer-Bildschirm-Peripherie/dp/B09T6NBXV5/ref=sr_1_3?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&crid=3JVRTMOH2J7YK&keywords=4k%2Bswitch%2B144hz&qid=1659784398&sprefix=4k%2Bswitch%2B144hz%2Caps%2C63&sr=8-3&th=1
		


Der hat nun nur DP -Anschlüsse; Kann ich mir ein HDMI auf DP Kabel kaufen um so den Laptop anschließen zu können? 
Gibt es generell Probleme, weil ich 2 verschiedene Auflösungen habe?
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit 4K 144Hz, funktioniert das auch wirklich mit dem Switch ohne nennenswerten Leistungsverlust?

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen


----------



## guss (29. August 2022)

Von den KVM Switches habe ich bisher nur schlechtes gehört. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mir für die Docking Station des Arbeitslaptops DP auf HDMI Kabel besorgt. Der Gaming Rechner ist per DP angeklemmt und die Docking Station eben über das Kabel an HDMI. Beide sind also direkt an die beiden Bildschirme geklemmt. Ich habe zwei 2k mit 144Hz Monitore.

Das einzige, was nicht klappt, sind die 144Hz für den Laptop. Aber das ist mir offen gestanden egal. Alles andere klappt und die Bildschirme erkennen automatisch welcher Rechner läuft. Es können allerdings nicht beide gleichzeitig laufen, bzw. habe ich das noch nicht getestet.

Den Switch kann man sich meiner Ansicht nach sparen.


----------



## Nathenhale (29. August 2022)

Warum wird überhaupt ein KVM benötigt ?
Wenn du beide Geräte nicht gleichzeitig nutzen möchtest reicht auch ein USB-Switch und ein eine Docking station für den Laptop.
Gesetzt die Monitore haben noch genug inputs.
Die 144Hz würde ich im Arbeitsumfeld ignorieren das macht eher Probleme 60Hz reichen eigentlich immer.


----------



## Rom23 (5. Oktober 2022)

guss schrieb:


> Von den KVM Switches habe ich bisher nur schlechtes gehört. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mir für die Docking Station des Arbeitslaptops DP auf HDMI Kabel besorgt. Der Gaming Rechner ist per DP angeklemmt und die Docking Station eben über das Kabel an HDMI. Beide sind also direkt an die beiden Bildschirme geklemmt. Ich habe zwei 2k mit 144Hz Monitore.
> 
> Das einzige, was nicht klappt, sind die 144Hz für den Laptop. Aber das ist mir offen gestanden egal. Alles andere klappt und die Bildschirme erkennen automatisch welcher Rechner läuft. Es können allerdings nicht beide gleichzeitig laufen, bzw. habe ich das noch nicht getestet.
> 
> Den Switch kann man sich meiner Ansicht nach sparen.


Hi,

welche Docking Station benutzt du? Überlege auch auf so ein Setup umzusteigen.


----------

